# Techstation Clubhouse



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

I know there is some of you guys out there who got some techstations, so i figured why not make a clubhouse for those of us who has a tech station, made one or bought one

and there can ONLY be techstations and something similar here, like a setup laying nekkid on the table, i dont want them ordinary cases.

The purpose is to give the other members who dont know what it is, an idea about the concept and ask questions on how to make one, buy one og just get good ideas from other members.

So post your testbench/techstation if you got one

Sorry if my english sucks, i'm from Denmark

+ if you've seen a new one or one that is awesome then you better post it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

here is mine, and atm i'm doin a HD cage/DVD cage on it






















and then i gotta find out a good way to mount the PSU


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

you need a little cable management, dude! 

here are a few pics of mine:











i need to make new though. the mobo carton has been substituted woth another benchcase lately
and i got a mount for the cooler, and dont need books anymore 

EDIT: sorry for the image quality, it was only with cellphone


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's my setup. Mobo tray from my Stacker 830.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you need a little cable management, dude!
> 
> here are a few pics of mine:
> 
> ...



nice job 

yeah i will get right on that CM, i'll post some pics later of it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Here's my setup. Mobo tray from my Stacker 830.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090824/IMG_0977crop.jpg
> 
> ...



nice ^^ but i'm not the only one who needs cable manegement i see


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

lol. Most of my stuff is water cooled, and the stuff that isn't has a fan pointed directly at them, so I don't care much about cable management. Can you tell? lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, my tech station has had a couple of different setups on it 


i7 and 9800GX2




C2D E6300 and Radeon X300 (Cruncher)




back to the i7 and C/F'ed ASUS TOP 4850's


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

nice techstation.... how much did it cost you?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow CP those look so neat! Did you do your own cable sleeving on that PSU? If so, I could use some pointers


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol. Most of my stuff is water cooled, and the stuff that isn't has a fan pointed directly at them, so I don't care much about cable management. Can you tell? lol.



haha i guess , but its mostly for the looks, not for the "airflow"  



Chicken Patty said:


> Well, my tech station has had a couple of different setups on it
> 
> 
> i7 and 9800GX2
> ...



mmh and i love your rigs dude 
what do you use to take the pictures with? 

did a little CM, looks much better now i think 





















got these 2 in the mail yesterday, i got them for 100$ totalt and they only need to be RMA'd and then i got 2 new disc's, a 150gig raptor and a 750 gig seagate


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 20, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> haha i guess , but its mostly for the looks, not for the "airflow"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Board screams in Pain!! its severly bent, look at the first Picture!
your card seems to fall out of its slot,to the right, and to its power connector side, please be careful, als long as you dont have a mount for it... we dont want to see a broken X2

anyway, your cable management looks very neat! now i have to improve mine


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 20, 2009)

its been like that since i got it, maybe thats the reason i got it so cheap, 
and it still bends even if its not on the techstation.

will it be dangerous?
i will put on a old mobo tray between Christmas and New years eve i think, 

yeah i think i did a okay job on that, as far as i could with limited options 
haha indeed you do:-D

the secret is : lots of zipties


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> nice techstation.... how much did it cost you?



$55 



HalfAHertz said:


> Wow CP those look so neat! Did you do your own cable sleeving on that PSU? If so, I could use some pointers


Thanks bro.  The PSU's are completely untouched.



(FIH) The Don said:


> its been like that since i got it, maybe thats the reason i got it so cheap,
> and it still bends even if its not on the techstation.
> 
> will it be dangerous?
> ...




Weird that is you got it like that.  I don't think boards stay bent.  Anyhow, good job on your tech station    Pics are taken with a Olympus E500


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its been like that since i got it, maybe thats the reason i got it so cheap,
> and it still bends even if its not on the techstation.
> 
> will it be dangerous?
> ...



its used? then the preuser, has overbent it. my biostar will also be a little bent for life
i had to apply the heatkiller, with a buddy sitting against the other side of the rig (15-20kg pressure i would bet). that gave the board a slight curve, but it never hurt the functionality.
just be careful, and dont be to rough with it. regarding the zipties, i need to zip a few cables too... i believe i have to buy a few tomorrow





Chicken Patty said:


> $55



thats not much... mine are for free, but dont look too professional


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

Two of my three rigs are on tech stations. It's so much easier when you switch things out as often as I do. Here they are:


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its used? then the preuser, has overbent it. my biostar will also be a little bent for life
> i had to apply the heatkiller, with a buddy sitting against the other side of the rig (15-20kg pressure i would bet). that gave the board a slight curve, but it never hurt the functionality.
> just be careful, and dont be to rough with it. regarding the zipties, i need to zip a few cables too... i believe i have to buy a few tomorrow
> 
> ...



Yeah it was a good deal, so why not jump on it 



Paulieg said:


> Two of my three rigs are on tech stations. It's so much easier when you switch things out as often as I do. Here they are:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/S7300095.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/S7300097.jpg



both run enermax PSU's?



PP Mguire said:


> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7271/dscn1049.jpg


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 21, 2009)

To bad its gone =( But hey! LN2 madness soon.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah it was a good deal, so why not jump on it
> 
> 
> 
> both run enermax PSU's?



Nope. One Enermax 720w Infinity modular and a Seventeam 850w modular.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> To bad its gone =( But hey! LN2 madness soon.



phase gone = 
LN2 arriving = 





Paulieg said:


> Nope. One Enermax 720w Infinity modular and a Seventeam 850w modular.



Is it me or the wiring looks alike?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> phase gone =
> LN2 arriving =
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's very similar. Quality all around is very similar.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yeah, it's very similar. Quality all around is very similar.



At least I know I wasn't going crazy 

Sexy crunchers Paul


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> its used? then the preuser, has overbent it. my biostar will also be a little bent for life
> i had to apply the heatkiller, with a buddy sitting against the other side of the rig (15-20kg pressure i would bet). that gave the board a slight curve, but it never hurt the functionality.
> just be careful, and dont be to rough with it. regarding the zipties, i need to zip a few cables too... i believe i have to buy a few tomorrow


yeah well, as long as it works for me i'm happy with it, it will soon be replaced with something else when i have the money 
haha if you lived in denmark i coul ship you af few pack of them, my dad in law is an electrician so he got like a gazillion 



Paulieg said:


> Two of my three rigs are on tech stations. It's so much easier when you switch things out as often as I do. Here they are:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/S7300095.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091220/S7300097.jpg


so true, i hate having my main rig in a case, cause if i wanna change the mobo i'd have to screw everything apart, and it does actually takes quite some time in all i think
thats the reason i love techs

but hey, you got some nice ones, where did you buy them? is it the sunbeam techs?




PP Mguire said:


> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/7271/dscn1049.jpg



nice 
how high did you get with it on?


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well, as long as it works for me i'm happy with it, it will soon be replaced with something else when i have the money
> haha if you lived in denmark i coul ship you af few pack of them, my dad in law is an electrician so he got like a gazillion
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, Sunbeam. Very well made for the price. I think I bought them from Performance for $70 each.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah well, as long as it works for me i'm happy with it, it will soon be replaced with something else when i have the money
> haha if you lived in denmark i coul ship you af few pack of them, my dad in law is an electrician so he got like a gazillion
> 
> 
> ...



you read where i come from? north of germany means: half an hour to the danish border. you know Tønder?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah i know the city's name but never been there, i live in the other end of the country, called Sjælland? 

that is here







so there is a bit of distance, about 400km / not sure


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

if you want to send me a few zipties: the mail wouldnt take long to deliver

youre the member, living nearest to me till now (except W1zzard)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 21, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> if you want to send me a few zipties: the mail wouldnt take long to deliver
> 
> youre the member, living nearest to me till now (except W1zzard)



well then

PM me your adress and then i will send a bunch of zippies to you, its the medium size(15-20cmx4mm)

but i dont think they will be there before christmas


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 21, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well then
> 
> PM me your adress and then i will send a bunch of zippies to you, its the medium size(15-20cmx4mm)
> 
> but i dont think they will be there before christmas



YGPM


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2009)

These are some old boxes I converted to tech stations for my crunching machines.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> YGPM


and right back at ya




MetalRacer said:


> These are some old boxes I converted to tech stations for my crunching machines.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/Picture 023.jpg
> 
> ...



that is a good idea if you have an old case laying around 
oh and i love that GENE, that is THE best m-atx mobo i've ever owned

i will take out a mobo tray tomorrow to get moar stability for the mobo and my gfx, they are alle bending like trees in a tornado
maybe it will straighten up my mobo a bit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 22, 2009)

metalracer, that looks good man


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah baby, i've found a place in the UK that ships all over the world 

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/Kustom_PCs_Shop_Lubic___Test_Cases_105.html

i'll be getting one next year


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are pics of my Tech Station~

First is when I had my i7 on it (Gigabyte UD4P):





Then with my next i7 rig (ASUS Rampage II Gene):


----------



## bogmali (Dec 22, 2009)

My X'mas present












My 4XGTS250 Folding Tech Farm


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

MetalRacer said:


> These are some old boxes I converted to tech stations for my crunching machines.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091221/Picture 023.jpg
> 
> ...


That is a fan-freakin-tastic idea. I have a perfect old case I can gut and put my Stacker's mobo tray on. Thanks for the idea man.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2009)

just a few initial test pics of my new cam + newly upgraded crunchers/folders und selfbuilt techstations
including one of the few selfbuilt M-atx techstations, i ever saw


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, consider me in as well.. just godda take a few pictures!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

Arrakis+9 said:


> Wow, consider me in as well.. just godda take a few pictures!



We'er waiting


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 25, 2009)

Heres one i previously posted but im not done with it yet 

View attachment 31417


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 29, 2009)

Heres a picture of my half finished tech station - I built it myself, one day i'll paint it and put the finishing touches on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2009)

That looks awesome Dan


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

how do you move it?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 29, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> That looks awesome Dan



Thanks 



Velvet Wafer said:


> how do you move it?



I have to take the cascade's evap off the PC and move them separately.  I now have it set up inside my house, which is much better


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 29, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I have to take the cascade's evap off the PC and move them separately.  I now have it set up inside my house, which is much better



how did you insulated it? it looks pretty untouched, but i believe you very cleanly used kneadable rubber gum... how bad is condensation, on such a setup?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

I used the kneaded art rubber, along with heaps of paper towel wrapped around the CPU and RAM areas.  The condensation at such temperatures is really bad, with out the paper towel my motherboard looked like a swimming pool


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> I used the kneaded art rubber, along with heaps of paper towel wrapped around the CPU and RAM areas.  The condensation at such temperatures is really bad, with out the paper towel my motherboard looked like a swimming pool



i would pee my pants instantly.
i believe, the max that i would consider, is a chiller
that wont bee too difficult, and not too expensive, regarding what a phase costs


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

What type of chiller are you talking about?  Single stage chiller or one with water cooling and TEC's?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> What type of chiller are you talking about?  Single stage chiller or one with water cooling and TEC's?



the one for watercooling, but i bet that has its cons,eh?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the cons would be...

Cost the same amount and draws as much power, yet higher temps
IMO it is more messy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Well the cons would be...
> 
> Cost the same amount and draws as much power, yet higher temps
> IMO it is more messy



can you tell a phase, to not cool below 8 degrees?
i dont want minus, thats too dangerous in my opinion.
but about 8-15 degrees load, would be nice enough for my means.
how many watt, does such a device draws from the socket?
Why is it messy? water is always messy, as far as i knew ;-)


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes it would be possible, you'd just use a small compressor and tune it for very high heat loads. 

I'm not sure how much power it would draw, if your talking about the TEC and WC methods, just find out the main parts such as TEC, Fans pump etc, and look at their power draw.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Yes it would be possible, you'd just use a small compressor and tune it for very high heat loads.
> 
> I'm not sure how much power it would draw, if your talking about the TEC and WC methods, just find out the main parts such as TEC, Fans pump etc, and look at their power draw.



about 200-300 watt should it be, if im not wrong

you is such a phase constructed? i dont know anything about phase building,i must admit.
may you can explain a bit?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

The power draw depends how many watts the TEC/s you are using are.  

What would you like explained?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> The power draw depends how many watts the TEC/s you are using are.
> 
> What would you like explained?



what can a + degree phase achieve, compared to oversized watercooling?


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

Better load holding, very small difference in idle vs load temps.  Plus when you overclock it higher the temps won't rise as much.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Better load holding, very small difference in idle vs load temps.  Plus when you overclock it higher the temps won't rise as much.



how many MHZ can that bring, very roughly? an estimation would be enough!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 30, 2009)

here are some pics of mines all setup for what i got it for

bench session with a athlon II 250

















bench session with a phenom II 550be


----------



## fatguy1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how many MHZ can that bring, very roughly? an estimation would be enough!



Depends what CPU and how well your CPU clocks.  I guess a i7 @ 4.6GHz HT+ shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 30, 2009)

fatguy1992 said:


> Depends what CPU and how well your CPU clocks.  I guess a i7 @ 4.6GHz HT+ shouldn't be too hard.



well... a phenom 955, mediocre overclocking, and good in undervolting (tends to get too hot either)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 3, 2010)

reviving this old thread again lol

after christmas i should be ordering this one






its funny, look over the thread again, many of you guys are folders/crunchers 

how does you tech's look today? any changes? perhaps more added?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

Crappy pic:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

are you running dual 470s on a dual rad?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

the joy of living in Alaska lol


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2010)

True - so true


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 4, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> reviving this old thread again lol
> 
> after christmas i should be ordering this one



Good choice  I ordered the same test bench, only in white.

I should have my new bench by the middle of next week, just need some new tubing and a few more water cooling parts.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 13, 2010)

did you get the bench yet oily? 

im working on a few designs of a custom testbench with room for a couple rads, and other things

currently trying to get a little skill in sketchup, not that its easy lol, 

made this one in paint the other day, just a rough sketch of one of the ideas i have atm


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did you get the bench yet oily?
> 
> im working on a few designs of a custom testbench with room for a couple rads, and other things
> 
> ...



Still waiting on it ... 

We are having some bad weather at the minute, and it has hit courier services bad.

I just sent an email off this morning, to see if it had been collected from the supplier yet.

I was hoping for an early Xmas present for myself    Sketckup is brilliant if you have the skill, which unfortunately I dont.
Keep us posted with the design ideas.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well look what I collected today .... 







Don't have alot of time to assemble it now, it will give me something to do on Christmas day after the turkey 

Will try and upload more pics when it finished.I will have to get some new hardware to install on it, as the rig I was going to use is now in a different case


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 23, 2010)

^^ Pics!!!

Heres my tech station, gotta love hardware stores. 


























It hosted many setups, the last one being my HTPC.






Can't wait to the see the tech stations oil and don!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely!  Haven't seen peeps use DFI boards that much lately, nice to see one for a change.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice tech johnnyfive

Here was mine a week ago:





I was unhappy with the MSI Big Bang (had problems oc to at least 4.2GHz) and put my Asus Sabertooth X58 board back in the mix. Much better overclocking
And I moved the 140mm fans to the back of the MONSTA rad and placed the red fan in the middle (still upset at Performance-PC for not sending 3 blue ones like I ordered).


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 24, 2010)

the tecchies are looking awesome guys 

@hammer, i thought it was a good board :s
you talked to them? maybe they will send you a blue one instead?

tech looks awesome noe matter what 

gonna make a list over the ones with stations later!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> the tecchies are looking awesome guys
> 
> @hammer, i thought it was a good board :s
> you talked to them? maybe they will send you a blue one instead?
> ...



Na - I am not worried about the fan. I have purchased many water blocks and other water cooling supplies from them and have had very few problems.

I think my ram might have been holding me back on the MSI board. I have almost got the Asus board to 4.5 GHz though
Right now I am stuck at 4.4 GHz stable...

New set-up:


----------

